# New workshop is now open



## bodgerbaz (14 Aug 2015)

Despite not posting much over the last few months I have been around lurking and reading some posts.

We've had a busy time since retiring to Germany almost 10 months ago and have had several visits from members of our family.

In between chores and tour leader duties I've managed to get the new workshop into shape. And, having just got back from a quick family trip to the UK, I can look forward to starting to make Christmas presents and hopefully contribute more to this excellent forum.

So, to the pictures :-


----------



## gilljc (14 Aug 2015)

Lovely!! got shed envy now  looking forward to seeing the pics when you get going


----------



## Glynne (14 Aug 2015)

I love your sign on the wall - nothing like being in your own little world.


----------



## mseries (14 Aug 2015)

I like that workshop,


----------



## Zeddedhed (14 Aug 2015)

Sehr gut.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Claymore (14 Aug 2015)

What a lovely place to work! loads of room and very bright perfect, It puts my workshop to shame........ I have plenty of space and its brick built double garage with d/g windows and d/g french doors with a separate attached office at the back that i have my scroll saw inbut totally un-organised and I am going to get my act together while the weathers still warm here and start to tidy up and sort out racks and storage etc.
I love the signs on the walls and also like how you have different working zones for different machines/tools. My main problem is physically doing it thanks to my useless hand/arms at the moment but your photos have given me a wake up call to at least plan the improvements
Thanks for posting and look forward to seeing this years creations
Brian


----------



## bodgerbaz (14 Aug 2015)

Many thanks for the very kind comments. The workshop is an off-the-shelf design but had to be adapted to fit the space. The interlocking wall lengths are 40mm thick and are placed one on top of the other like a log cabin. When it was finished the door and two windows were facing the house and only 1m away from it so it was very dark inside. The carpenter who installed it for me asked if I'd like the door and a window moved to the side and I jumped at the idea. He then cut out a new door and window opening in the side wall and used the cut out pieces to fill in the old door and window openings. 

It now looks out over the garden, has lots of natural light and the store room and scrolling room are at the back of the workshop instead of the side which is much better.

I'll post some pictures of my projects once I've started ;-)

Barry


----------



## tersan (14 Aug 2015)

WUNDERBAR!! serious shed envy now, very nice


----------



## Alexam (14 Aug 2015)

What a fantastic setup! you have certainly been busy with that since you arrived. Well done. Love the dedicated scrollsaw area and chair.

Alex


----------



## Claymore (14 Aug 2015)

Just been out in my workshop and filled 3 bin bags of scrap! still looks a tip! lol its a start though  doesn't help when you hate spiders and there's gert big ones lurking behind everything I move.
Brian


----------



## scrimper (14 Aug 2015)

Lovely to see pictures of others workshops, be nice if we all posted pictures of ours.


----------



## beganasatree (15 Aug 2015)

After seeing your new workshop I think that I shall have to empty mine out and start again.

Peter


----------



## Bryan Bennett (15 Aug 2015)

Hi Barry 
Thank you for sharing the photos,you are very fortunate to have the space.John suggested the show photo of workplace,this will never happen for me.I have one room,no windows,the Hegner mounted on its stand in the centre.I can reach the wall switches either side whilst seated on chair behind the Hegner.
Thank you for the information about CW and Crafts,I have had some health problem the past few months and never noticed the last time I received it,I made a few projects from its pages,and will miss it.
I was in your country in 1956 (national Service )in Bergen,and did not realize the significance of where I was,has I do now.

Bryan


----------



## Bryan Bennett (15 Aug 2015)

Hi Barry 
Thank you for sharing the photos,you are very fortunate to have the space.John suggested the show photo of workplace,this will never happen for me.I have one room,no windows,the Hegner mounted on its stand in the centre.I can reach the wall switches either side whilst seated on chair behind the Hegner.
Thank you for the information about CW and Crafts,I have had some health problem the past few months and never noticed the last time I received it,I made a few projects from its pages,and will miss it.
I was in your country in 1956 (national Service )in Bergen,and did not realize the significance of where I was,has I do now.

Bryan


----------



## bodgerbaz (15 Aug 2015)

Thank you again for the very kind comments. Let's hope I can turn out some work to justify the new workshop. My last workshop in the UK was a converted single garage (with lots of cobwebs and spiders) with direct access to a wooden shed at the end (after punching a hole through the end wall). I was very happy out there and turned out lots of nice presents. I'm sure you'll agree that it is essential that you are happy in your workshop and look forward to going out there. If it's cold, draughty and uninviting you'll hate being out there, you'll find all sorts of reasons to not go in there and be more inclined to rush things so you can get back in the house.

When we retired here, having somewhere to install a new workshop was top of our list of must-have's and to be able to have a new, dedicated space was brilliant. Fortunately, there was room in the back garden to site the workshop - just, and today I start making Christmas presents for family and our new neighbours who have been very welcoming.

If anyone is interested. This is how the workshop arrived :-


----------



## Stu_2 (15 Aug 2015)

Cracking job. Lovely workspace. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PeteG (19 Aug 2015)

That's not a workshop Barry [Correct spelling :lol: ] That's a holiday home or even a retirement home for scrollers  It could even be the place you go to when you die  Stunning job you've done there...So can folk book through Thomas Cook?


----------



## bodgerbaz (20 Aug 2015)

It also has a comfy leather chair and a small coffee table for me to mull over my plans whilst having a coffee or a beer. I didn't want to show that picture in case I had lots of groans and comments about "get on and make something"  

It has a lovely atmosphere and is a happy place. We are here in Germany to stay for the foreseeable future so I thought why not get a decent workshop and have a real happy place. 

I wouldn't trust Thomas Cook to tell me the weather forecast but living an hour South of Koblenz and midway between the Mosel (20 minutes to the West) and the Rhine (30 minutes to the East) we've had several family visitors . . . but none of them 'talk wood' ;-)

Thank you for your kind comments Pete and if you're ever in the neighbourhood you can always pop in for coffee and cake ;-)


----------



## artie (20 Aug 2015)

Very nice.


----------



## AES (23 Aug 2015)

You said you would Barry (post your new shop when finished that is) and now you have. Lovely job, thanks for posting, an inspiration for us all.

BTW, is that a rise n fall spindle sander I see "hiding" in the middle of one of the pix? What make is it, & what do you think of it please?

AES


----------



## bodgerbaz (23 Aug 2015)

Hi Andy,

I did promise when we last spoke that I would post some pictures once I'd dusted and Hoovered ;-) 

Well spotted, re the sander. Its a Charnwood W420 Bobbin Sander http://www.charnwood.net/shop/product/c ... der?cid=37 - but I think its a clone and appears under various names. I brought mine with me from the UK and I don't know who would sell a similar model in Switzerland. 

It works well and came with 6 various diameter spindles. The replacement sheaths can be a little costly but I bought one of those plastic brick things (that cleans up sanding belts) and it does a great job in keeping the grit dust-free and prolonging the life.

I didn't buy an expensive model as I don't use it that much but its very useful when you do need it. The bobbin sander works well and does a good job in getting some nice curves and sanding back to a line when cutting out stock.

Let me know if you need any more information.

Barry


----------



## AES (23 Aug 2015)

Hi Barry,

Thanks for the info re the sander. I visited that page on your link but found the machine is now discontinued (since 2013) and has not been replaced. Not to worry though, I've seen similar machines Draper, Screwfix, etc).

I just wondered because right now I'm thinking about rigging up something in my pillar drill but perhaps a proper machine with rise & fall would be better (but don't tell SWMBO though).

Still reading & enjoying your stuff thanks, and have joined that US Toys Forum. So interesting stuff there.

Have not been very busy lately (fiddling about at hospitals, etc) but will soon be posting some "results" where I've had a few probs.

Again, congrats on the "shed" - a very congenial workplace. I read the walls are 40 mm thick but will it be warm enough in winter? The weather should cut down the number of extraneous UK visitors, so no excuses allowed for not being out there  

Cheers
Andy


----------



## PeteG (23 Aug 2015)

bodgerbaz":3vewhyp4 said:


> It also has a comfy leather chair and a small coffee table for me to mull over my plans whilst having a coffee or a beer. I didn't want to show that picture in case I had lots of groans and comments about "get on and make something"
> 
> It has a lovely atmosphere and is a happy place. We are here in Germany to stay for the foreseeable future so I thought why not get a decent workshop and have a real happy place.
> 
> ...




I hope you have enough cake to last six months barry  the flights already booked. You've done a brilliant job and there's nothing wrong with having a stunning little workshop, even if it's just to chill out!
I clean mine in between jobs as I always feel that I work better in clean atmosphere. It's been on my mind the past few weeks to take all the cupbaords at the back of the shed down, again I need space
and I'd like to sort out another little table saw. Big mistake selling the last one.


----------



## bodgerbaz (24 Aug 2015)

AES":3bjsc8h1 said:


> Hi Barry,
> 
> Thanks for the info re the sander. I visited that page on your link but found the machine is now discontinued (since 2013) and has not been replaced. Not to worry though, I've seen similar machines Draper, Screwfix, etc).
> 
> ...



Oh, I didn't notice that, sorry. I just typed into Google and pasted the results.

Yes I saw several clones when I was researching which one to buy. I think its a standard cast moulding shape painted a different colour with different stickers ;-)

As I said, it works very well and is quiet in operation. You get a nice throoob, thruuum, throoob, thruuum as the spindle goes up and down and by changing the diameter of the spindle you can get smaller or larger arcs. I also have a cloned one of those disc and belt sander things as well for flat sanding. 

Sorry to hear about the hospital visits.Hope all is well soon.

It's been mighty warm out there during the long dry summer but I have an oil-filled radiator and convector heater for the winter. Oh, and a thermally lined boiler suit I bought in Aldi a few years ago which was hardly used in the UK but extensively used last winter  

Barry


----------



## bodgerbaz (24 Aug 2015)

PeteG":1tvjn29i said:


> I hope you have enough cake to last six months barry  the flights already booked. You've done a brilliant job and there's nothing wrong with having a stunning little workshop, even if it's just to chill out!
> I clean mine in between jobs as I always feel that I work better in clean atmosphere. It's been on my mind the past few weeks to take all the cupbaords at the back of the shed down, again I need space
> and I'd like to sort out another little table saw. Big mistake selling the last one.



Just type Konditorei into Google Images to see the lightest creamiest cake, and we have lots of them, so no worries.

I agree that if you walk into a nice clean space you do feel more encouraged as opposed to 'I must clear up this garbage before I even start'.

Good luck taking down the cupboards. What plans have you for the extra space?

I sold a huge amount of power tools before moving over here and my almost new Makita table saw was one of them. I'm still dithering whether to get another table saw or not as I've decided to scale back my 'must make' list to just scrolling and wooden toys for the village kinder. Besides, I don't want all that sawdust on me nice clean carpet 

Barry


----------

